
Mark Zuckerberg Says Elon Musk Is Drumming Up ‘Doomsday Scenarios’ About AI - gbugniot
http://fortune.com/2017/07/25/mark-zuckerberg-elon-musk-artificial-intelligence/
======
gbugniot
Elon Musk response:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/889743782387761152](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/889743782387761152)

